# buying new router



## kajunz400 (Dec 28, 2006)

hello all. i'm new to woodworking and have a couple of questions for you. i'm a novice/hobbist in search of a good mid-priced router, and if i'm planning to mount this router to a table, should i buy a fixed base or can i use a plunge router? what would you suggest? thanks in advance for your advice.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

K,

that's kind of like asking someone what car is best to buy, you'll get many differing opinions.

I'd recommend a 2 base combo package, something in the 2 HP range, and expect to pay $175 to $250 for it. All of the name brands, Porter Cable, Bosch, Hitachi etc. are all good machines, the most important thing is to find something that 'feels' good to you. Find a store where you can put your hands on different routers and see what fits you best.

If you get a 2 base combo kit, you can leave one base mounted in your router table, and then keep the plunge base ready for out of the table use.

Hope this helps,


----------

